

Ask HN: How do I find a good start up to apply for? - zatkin

It&#x27;s been suggested to me numerous times that in order to get a good perspective on work, I should intern at both a large company (i.e. Google, Facebook, Apple) as well as a small company (i.e. a startup). The only issue I have is that I don&#x27;t know where to begin my search for startups.<p>Does HN have any suggestions?
======
27182818284
[http://hnhiring.me/](http://hnhiring.me/) which is a way to browse the
monthly threads. Some startups, others not.

Then [https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs](https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs)

I am not sure where you are, but there are also smaller-than-the-valley areas
like [http://siliconprairienews.com/category/opps-on-the-
prairie/](http://siliconprairienews.com/category/opps-on-the-prairie/)

Hope those are a start.

~~~
zatkin
I go to school in New York, but am from California.

